# Herring Mold Hair Jigs



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Buddy of mine out in MO purchased the new herring mold from do-it and was kind enough to send me a handful of his fresh pours in the 1/8th size. Painted them up and finally got around to tying a few. The first one i tied (white/grey/black w/ red blade) i think is going to have too full of a tail that will possibly keep the blade from spinning. Need to get it in the water and thinking it may need a few snips of the white belly taken out to allow the blade to spin freely. The next 2 i tied (the green/white and clown on the right) have no material at all tied to the belly side to keep clearance from the blades. They should work just fine straight from the bench i hope. The walleye mold head on the far left was just tied on a whim hoping to match some of the profile of a bluegill. All the jigs have wool roving (doll hair) tied to the shank first to get a full body, then craft fur tied on last to complete the tails. Oh.... and lots of flash material. 

If the inland lakes stay ice free this week like it sounds, should be able to get out and throw these at some walleye/saugeye after dark. Been catching a few on plain jigs and swimbaits but thinking the flash of the blade might be able to get their attention from a little better distance with the nice clear water we have right now.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Those sure look good. If you don't catch anything on them there must not be any fish in that lake. Good luck.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

What is the material for the hair you used here?


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

The tails are all craft fur. You can get basic colors from the Darice Brand at craft shops for cheap. You want the stuff listed as LONG PILE. Darice is the wholesaler, try small local craft and scrap book type shops and they might have it. Bigger places like Michaels or Pat Catans has it too, but try the mom & pop places first. Have to go to fly tying or tackle craft shops to get the 'fishing' colors like chartruese and pink and whatnot. Jann's Netcraft has them..... http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/fly-tying-fur-tails/650140.aspx

I do put a base of wool roving (doll hair at the craft shop) on the hook shank first to make the tails have a fuller look. I have some pics somewhere showing sort of a step by step tutorial to get the wool roving on. Will see if i can find it.........


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Those look great! Esp. like the permanent marker on the blades to match/contrast with the colors of the hair! I use that a lot on blades. Colors but still allows the blades flash to come thru.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

c.j. stone - The blades are actually painted with powder paint, used the transparent/candy colors so it does let the flash of the blade show through.

Here are some of the pictures i mentioned earlier showing how i get the fat tails using the craft fur. There is a pretty thick bunch of wool roving (doll hair) tied on first behind the lead collar then the craft hair tied right on the lead collar. The Herring heads above were tied using the same method.

The wool roving (doll hair at the craft shop) comes in a bag that is just a fluffy ball of the wool. I just pinch out a small clump of it and tie it to the shank right in the center of the wool clump so half of it is facing out the hook side and other half out the head side. Rotate the hook over and tie another clump on the opposite side of the shank. Spread it all out and it should look something like this.....










Then fold the stuff facing forward so it is all out the back side and tie it down tight.










Then add on whatever colors of craft fur you want............


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

That's awesome. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

My bad. I wasn't aware there was a "transparent" powder coat available. The perm markers do give me that same effect and seem to last well.


----------

